# How slow a trigger press?



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I've read that a slow trigger press straight back should take about 2-3 seconds. However, after I've achieved sight alignment, that amount of time allows for some lateral movement of the front sight, and I'm several or more inches outside the aimpoint. I can tell immediately as the front sight rises to the left or right of center with the break.

However, if I use a slow straight trigger pull over _one second_, I've been able to hit bullseyes several times, and other shots within an inch or two, even at 12 yards. At five yards, I can sometimes put one shot through the hole of another. On those really good shots, I can see the front sight rise straight up and centered, in the first half second of recoil. This has been pretty consistent over time.

I must be doing something right, but in one second rather than the suggested 2 to 3. Perhaps this is a stupid question, but should I be slowing down the trigger press?

Please understand, I'm not bragging here, I just want to understand what's happening.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

There is no optimal time frame for your trigger press. You simply don't want to go so fast your "jerking" or "slapping" the trigger. 

Use your sights as your speedometer (for speed) unless your within point shooting range in a self defense situation.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

What I am seeing/reading in your post above, is that you are first aligning the sights, then "moving on" to pulling the trigger. These are not two separate items that can be crossed-off a list (item one, done; item two, done; etc.), with you ignoring the last item as you move on to the next item. You must align the sights, then constantly hold and adjust the sight alignment and sight location on target AS you commence with the trigger squeeze, and continuing monitoring the sights THROUGHOUT the squeezing process, making adjustments as needed. You must split your concentration and mental focus into two parts; one part of you will monitor sight alignment and sight picture, holding it as close to the center of the target as possible, while the other part of you will begin squeezing the trigger, and continue squeezing gently until the gun fires. If either part of you slacks-off (sights begin to wander or the trigger is slapped/jerked/twitched), the results will be poor.

Normally, the direction and amount of muzzle rise on firing is not directly related to ONLY to the motion of the trigger finger/pull, so while I'm not doubting what you say is happening, I will say it is probably not related to JUST your trigger control. However, it may be related to something else that you are doing; something that is linked to the different methods or speeds that you are using when you pull the trigger.

For instance, when many people know they are preparing to fire a quick burst of shots, they will hold the handgun much more tightly. This can obviously affect shot placement, and reduce the muzzle rise during firing. Also, the opposite can occur when folks are shooting slowly in a one-handed target shooting stance; they will grip the pistol loosely, and again, the point-of-impact and muzzle rise will be affected (both will usually be higher).

Finally, make sure you are pressing straight to the rear, and not "hooking" your finger around the trigger which can put left/right pressure on that part, and through sideways pressure on it, move the frame. Whether you use the pad or inside the knuckle of the trigger finger, it MUST press/pull straight to the rear, or you will have poor/inconsistent results on target.

Consistency is the key to good results. A small, mostly round-shaped shot group, in the same location on the target each time, is a sign that you are applying the fundamentals consistently and well. Large, scattered shot groups, or groups that trail off to the low-left or low-right side of the target (group is shaped like a comma, or a slash/backslash) are signs that there are problems with consistent application of the fundamentals.

If your shot group indicates there may be a problem, and if you don't know for sure what the specific problem is, then the universal starting point for correcting an unknown problem is to slow down. Shoot more slowly, take more time squeezing the trigger, make sure the sights are aligned all the way through the trigger pull, but especially at the end of the pull; ingrain good habits, not bad ones. Once you are shooting well, shooting faster is easy. If you never learn to shoot well, then speeding up only makes it worse (usually).


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I understand. Thanks for taking the time to explain.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Two mistakes in 'trigger pull'. 

One is to "yank", "snatch" or "jerk" the trigger when the sights line up. I've seen people who carefully line up the sights, then close their eyes (really) and yank the trigger, hopefully before the sights move. (It doesn't work. Sights are always disturbed.)

Two is to be so careful and slow in pulling the trigger the sights do not move from the proper alignment, but it takes forever. (It doesn't work, either. The hand, forearm, trigger finger, eyes and concentration all get tired and give up.)

I suggest a proper trigger pull, for either target or defense work should be much like ringing a door bell. One pushes the button smoothly and quickly until the connection is made and the bell rings. One does NOT jab the button with the forefinger like a karate move; nor does one slowly touch the button and gradually increase pressure until the bell finally rings, sometime between five seconds and next Thursday.

It sounds like you have the correct idea as it sits. Frankly, if it works, don't change it. And the less one thinks about it, the better it will work.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

OldManMontgomery said:


> Two mistakes in 'trigger pull'.
> 
> One is to "yank", "snatch" or "jerk" the trigger when the sights line up. I've seen people who carefully line up the sights, then close their eyes (really) and yank the trigger, hopefully before the sights move. (It doesn't work. Sights are always disturbed.)
> 
> ...


Thank you. That description of the overly careful press was exactly what I was doing in those 2-4 seconds, and my arms were tiring. The doorbell press was just how I was doing it when I shot well, and that's an excellent analogy. These types of analogies are very helpful for someone who is new to this.


----------

